# Trouble installing anything...



## michajo2k3 (Feb 22, 2014)

To start off I am basically a noob at FreeBSD, I have a moderate amount of Linux experience.  I am trying to install squeezeboxserver on my box, and keep having problems.  The installation would go on a while and finally fail saying maxproc reached and give me a lot of stop error code 1s, like more than my 10k line buffer on SSH. I tried installing some of the dependencies manually instead of with the package and I noticed that it seems to be looping a block of stuff while installing graphics/p5-GD.


```
===>    Verifying install for xcb-proto>=1.9 in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on executable: xmllint - found
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libpth.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libffi.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libffi.so in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
===>   libffi-3.0.13_1 depends on executable: runtest - not found
===>    Verifying install for runtest in /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
===>   dejagnu-1.5.1 depends on executable: expect - not found
===>    Verifying install for expect in /usr/ports/lang/expect
===>   expect-5.43.0_4 depends on shared library: tk84.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for tk84.1 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84
===>   tk84-8.4.20,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/bigreqsproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcmiscproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtrans.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/kbproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/inputproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xf86bigfontproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-macros.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb
===>   libxcb-1.9.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcheck.a - found
===>   libxcb-1.9.3 depends on package: xcb-proto>=1.9 - not found
pkg-static: No package(s) matching xcb-proto
===>    Verifying install for xcb-proto>=1.9 in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on executable: xmllint - found
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libpth.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libffi.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libffi.so in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
===>   libffi-3.0.13_1 depends on executable: runtest - not found
===>    Verifying install for runtest in /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
===>   dejagnu-1.5.1 depends on executable: expect - not found
===>    Verifying install for expect in /usr/ports/lang/expect
===>   expect-5.43.0_4 depends on shared library: tk84.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for tk84.1 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84
===>   tk84-8.4.20,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/bigreqsproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcmiscproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtrans.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/kbproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/inputproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xf86bigfontproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-macros.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - found
===>   libX11-1.6.2,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb
===>   libxcb-1.9.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcheck.a - found
===>   libxcb-1.9.3 depends on package: xcb-proto>=1.9 - not found
pkg-static: No package(s) matching xcb-proto
===>    Verifying install for xcb-proto>=1.9 in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on executable: xmllint - found
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libpth.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libffi.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libffi.so in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
===>   libffi-3.0.13_1 depends on executable:
```

It goes through this a lot then I get:


```
pkg-static: No package(s) matching xcb-proto
===>    Verifying install for xcb-proto>=1.9 in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on executable: xmllint - found
===>   xcb-proto-1.9 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libpth.so - found
===>   python27-2.7.6_2 depends on shared library: libffi.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libffi.so in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
===>   libffi-3.0.13_1 depends on executable: runtest - not found
===>    Verifying install for runtest in /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
Cannot fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[3063]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3062]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3061]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/python27
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3060]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3059]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3058]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3057]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3056]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/expect
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3055]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3054]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[600]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/expect
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[599]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[598]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[597]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/python27
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[596]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[595]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[594]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[593]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[592]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/expect
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[591]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[590]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libffi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[589]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/python27
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[588]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[587]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[586]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libX11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[585]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk84
*** Error code 1
```

and finally...:

```
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/p5-GD

===>>> make failed for graphics/p5-GD
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> graphics/p5-GD 

===>>> Exiting
```

and it goes on an on and on and on. This also happened when I tried to install squeezeboxserver as well as a few other packages. Not sure what I am doing wrong.  I have tried a number of things *I* have found on the net, but nothing is working and I haven't been able to find something exactly like this.

System information:

```
[root@blackrifrsrv /home/john]# dmesg | grep CPU
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2793.06-MHz 686-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
[root@blackrifrsrv /home/john]# dmesg | grep memory
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2083917824 (1987 MB)
agp0: aperture size is 128M, detected 892k stolen memory
[root@blackrifrsrv /home/john]# uname -a
FreeBSD blackrifrsrv 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[root@blackrifrsrv /home/john]# swapinfo -k
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/ada0p3       4194304    59308  4134996     1%
[root@blackrifrsrv /home/john]#
```

Thanks for the help, and remember go easy on me. I am a noob but not an idiot, just unfamiliar with this OS but trying to learn.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 22, 2014)

How exactly did you install the Ports collection (/usr/ports)? Have you updated it in the mean time by any chance and maybe even more important: what command did you use to try and install audio/squeezeboxserver?

It seems the installation got stuck somewhere trying to check misc/dejagnu, I'd start there.

First of all, though some of your log snippets show its name, I'd like to recommend using ports-mgmt/portmaster to install the whole lot. The main advantage is ease of use (it'll show you all the required configuration options during it's initial test run) and a strict dependency check.

I'd also advice to make it use a logfile. So, for example, when installing audio/squeezeboxserver I'd use a command like this: `# portmaster audio/squeezeboxserver | tee install.log`. This will make sure that everything, including the error messages, get logged and that can help you to get a good (and complete) overview of what's going on. Even better; when something does go wrong portmaster will show you a complete commandline which you can use to re-start the process without having to re-install any ports which have already been successfully installed (the -R commandline parameter might also help there).

Anyway, first make sure your ports collection is up to date. Use portsnap for that and also pay close attention to /usr/ports/UPDATING to see if any of your ports require specific steps for the update / upgrade process. Then, considering how the initial process seems to have failed with misc/dejagnu I'd start with that. Use portmaster to install only this single port, see what happens. If it doesn't work out show us the error you got.

And when it succeeds you can try installing audio/squeezeboxserver again.


----------



## michajo2k3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for getting back.  I did use portmaster for the installation.  I also used portsnap to fetch and extract, also force updated. I am currently trying the misc/dejagnu install by itself along with a log.  So far it looks a[]lot like the last install. It seems to be looping the same things over and over.  When *I* begin *I* get:

```
===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for misc/dejagnu
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for misc/dejagnu


===>>> misc/dejagnu >> (11)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install misc/dejagnu
        Install lang/expect
        Install x11-toolkits/tk84
        Install x11/libX11
        Install x11/libxcb
        Install lang/python27
        Install devel/libffi
        Install textproc/libxslt
        Install security/libgcrypt
        Install security/libgpg-error
        Install x11/xcb-proto
        Install lang/tcl86
```
and it seems to be looping through those depends again.  When it finishes *I* will look at the log and update.

It looks like this and keeps getting bigger:

```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/python27

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/python27 from ports
===>>> Launching child to install devel/libffi

===>>> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi >> misc/dejagnu >> lang/expect >> x11-toolkits/tk84 >> x11/libX11 >> x11/libxcb >> lang/python27 >> devel/libffi (1868/11
```


----------



## michajo2k3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not sure if it is relevant but I did a portmaster install of lang/python27 just to see and the same thing happend. *T*hen *I* went to 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/lang/python27
```
 and did `make config` and unchecked everything, then `make install clean` and it seemed to work now it shows up under `pkg info`

*T*rying to do this with misc/dejagnu now.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 22, 2014)

michajo2k3 said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting back.  I did use portmaster for the that installation.  I also used portsnap to fetch and extract also force updated...


Hold it right there..  _force_ updated?

I don't like the sound of that; what exactly do you mean by this?  Just to rule everything out; when you start using the ports collection you need to start 'clean', so set up a new collection. You can do so by using `# portsnap fetch extract`. Fetch the copy and extract it.

But whenever such a copy is in place you can then use `# portsnap fetch update` which grabs all differences between your copy and the current one and then applies patches to update everything. After that, depending on the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING (this can't be stressed out enough) you could then use portmaster to apply the actual update. In it's basic for something like: `# portmaster -ad` (apply all updates and don't prompt when deleting old packages).

The reason I'm referring to all this is because not carefully maintaining your ports collection can indeed result in some weird stuff to happen. And recursive dependencies are indeed pretty weird (but do note that I'm not claiming that this is the cause).

Ok, it seems to be going wrong with devel/libffi. But when I try I can't re-trace the loop until I enable the test option:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/devel/libffi # make all-depends-list
*> /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu
/usr/ports/lang/expect
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/lang/tcl86
/usr/ports/lang/tcl84
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/devel/libffi # make -C /usr/ports/misc/dejagnu all-depends-list
*> /usr/ports/lang/expect
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/lang/tcl86
/usr/ports/lang/tcl84
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/devel/libffi # make -C /usr/ports/lang/expect all-depends-list
/usr/ports/lang/tcl84
```
It ends here unless I enable X11. So (not to end in a massive log) the solution are your port options.

Start with this: `# make -C /usr/ports/devel/libffi config` (or go to the directory itself) and disable the tests. That will at least stop devel/libffi from looping.

So, build devel/libffi with these (edit: default) options:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/devel/libffi # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for libffi-3.0.13_1:
     TESTS=off: Include tools for test suite
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## kpa (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't go on unchecking options willy-nilly, there are good reasons why the options have the defaults as they are. I would go back to lang/python27 and reinstall it using the default options:

`make -C /usr/ports/lang/python27 rmconfig`
`make -C /usr/ports/lang/python27 clean reinstall clean`


----------



## michajo2k3 (Feb 22, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Don't go on unchecking options willy-nilly, there are good reasons why the options have the defaults as they are. I would go back to lang/python27 and reinstall it using the default options:
> 
> `make -C /usr/ports/lang/python27 rmconfig`
> `make -C /usr/ports/lang/python27 clean reinstall clean`



I will try that.  I also understand that the defaults are there for a reason.  I was just trying to see if it was one of them that was giving me a problem.



			
				ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Hold it right there.. force updated?


Just that when I did: `portsnap update` It said I was up to date so I thought I did something like --force <<Not exactly that, but something; but now that I look I may be confusing it with something else.

Also for the record, doing `make install clean` on misc/dejagnu did seem to work.  The logfile for that failed install is apparently 26k + lines long and 54k col wide.

Ok a question about the /usr/ports/UPDATING .  What is the best way to handle this there is A LOT in there. Do I have to break down and read it all? *O*r should I search out for the packages I have installed, or is there another way?

When I do `portmaster -ad` I get: 
	
	



```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/db42

        ===>>> This port is marked DEPRECATED
        ===>>> Please use databases/db5 or db6 for new installs.


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               DEPRECATED line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for databases/db42 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/apr1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/subversion failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/docproj failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for en-freebsd-doc-42489,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
[root@blackrifrsrv /usr/ports]#
```
I'm not sure if this is related.


			
				ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Start with this: # make -C /usr/ports/devel/libffi config (or go to the directory itself) and disable the tests. That will at least stop devel/libffi from looping.


I did this and it seemed to work. Now I am trying to reinstall squeezeboxserver while disabling some options (that *I* enabled before willy-nilly). I will update after *I* do that
[edited for formatting]


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2014)

This article has not yet been updated for pkg, but the general procedures are correct: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.

Look closely at the entries in UPDATING.  They are in date order, most recent first.  Normally, only the entries added since the last time you updated need to be checked.  And some will not apply to your system because you do not have that particular port installed.

Edit: article updated, and I added a note about pkg_libchk.


----------



## michajo2k3 (Feb 22, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> This article has not yet been updated for pkg, but the general procedures are correct: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.
> 
> Look closely at the entries in UPDATING.  They are in date order, most recent first.  Normally, only the entries added since the last time you updated need to be checked.  And some will not apply to your system because you do not have that particular port installed.



Thanks for the info on UPDATING.  I will look carefully into this.


----------

